
Behold, the Product Management Prioritization Menagerie - bladecatcher
https://deanondelivery.com/behold-the-product-management-prioritization-menagerie-7615ebe6167f
======
sachmans
Fascinating but I didn’t get a sense there is a winner here (or is that the
point)?

